# Good person, poor pet owner!



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've finally been added to our group's adoption committee and I'm having such a great time. The first family I screened was perfect: experienced golden owners, glowing recommendation from their vet, AND they wanted an OLDER golden! Easy thumbs up! 

The second also looked good: a recently-divorced middle aged lady, living in a house with a fenced yard, works out her home, wants an indoor constant companion, never had a golden but was okay with shedding, has had dogs, horses and cats in the past. Sounds good, right? 

I asked for a vet reference for her last dog, who is now 10 years old and living with her ex. She said that after she got puppy shots for him, she didn't think she needed to go back because he never got sick. He's kept outside here in the Gulf coast area. When I asked about heartworm medication, she was completely mystified, and repeated that the dog seemed perfectly healthy so she didn't think he needed it. 

Okay, so we turned her down. But I did send her a follow-up e-mail to explain why heartworm prevention was the deal breaker. I figure that she'll find a dog somewhere, and if I can educate her and make her a more responsible pet owner, that dog won't need to suffer from her ignorance. 

My only wish is that BYBs and others would also take the time to educate people before they let them have animals. Even the humane societies don't do a good job at that before they allow people to adopt. 

If all states passed a law saying that responsible ownership information must be provided with the sale of every pet, maybe things would start improving. 

Okay, I'm off my soap box.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She didn't know, but now she does... and some people just need to be educated.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great. I bet you will end up seeing more than you want to though, there are all kinds of crazy people. Like the lady who wanted to adopt one of the last puppy litter we had, but she hadn't had her 2 yr old small dog spayed - why? She just hadn't gotten around to it. 

I hope you get to review many, many more good apps than bad ones!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if rescues could set up a one night course which would provide information to new dog owners??? Many people don't bother to read or research first.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you have a great idea there with the info. Probably should have the potential dog owner pass a test to prove they have read the materials too. Maybe it should be the owners are licensed and not the pets?  I have to admit though that I personally see more educated pet owners around than 10 yrs ago. So the word is slowly getting out there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, it struck me that some people just don't know how to take care of a dog. They may have grown up with dogs running loose and vet care was minimal. This may seem natural to them. They may think they are good owners because their dogs never had any issues. Seems lame, but even smart people do dumb things sometimes. Myself included...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a neighbor that had 2 beagles, they wanted me to watch them when they went on vacation. These 2 where in a kennel outside, each dog had their own. Well I started asking questions like anyone would, What if something would happen to one of them when they where out of town who's their vet?
They replied well they had their puppy shots at age 12 weeks and there fine now.( both of them where 7 years old) So these dogs never had anymore shots or heart worm since age 12 weeks. Well after they got back they got a complain about the dogs barking at night, sheriff came to the door and warned em, needless to say the dogs where gone the next day. I asked about them and she said that some one she knew wanted them so they let them have them. I think that's a sad story, poor dogs. 
These people should not have a dog, but now there talking about getting another one. I'll be spending a lot of time over there


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that you are doing something you love. Great thing that you turned her down. She doesnt deserve a dog if she doesnt give vaccines and heartworm. 
I was at the vet one day and the checkout girl asked the lady if she needed any flea treaments or heartworm and she said no to each of them. And the heartworm she said since my dog only goes outside to potty and walk she doesnt need it. The girl about fell of her stool and said all dogs in areas where there are misquitos need the HW meds. The woman said well I dont so NO I dont want the meds. I just shook my head at her and said That is what the owner said of my rescue dog said and now I am spending $400 getting his treatment now. I said it very nasty and also said that while I guess you dont mind killing you dog very slowly and painfully. She just glared at me and walked out. The receptionist just laughed at me and said Carol you better watch out one of these days they will hit back. I told her to bring it on. I stick up for the ones that cant. The receptionist is a freind of mine.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are on the adoption board. Youwill make a good one. You are right though there are all kinds out there.

Love your idea Kimm.

Hooch


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for your input. As some of you pointed out, some people just don't realize that what they are doing is wrong. It's irresponsible not to educate themselves, I know, but if there's a chance to point them in the right direction, I think we should do it. 

An educational seminar for prospective pet owners sounds like a great idea! I'm not good at A/V type things, but I sure wouldn't mind approaching scout troupes, schools, and other groups about doing something like that. 

While we're at it, why not approach senior rec centers etc. to encourage seniors to adopt senior pets?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great to hear you are getting to do more with the rescue. 
Are you doing home visits as well as approving applications for adoptions? What rescue are you now with?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm doing this with Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue here in Houston. The area we cover is huge, making home visits impractical unless the adoption coordinator feels it is warranted. For instance, the couple I approved live about at least three hours away from me.


----------

